# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán Hàng khủng ray TBI 20, 25 dàii 4m

## Hà ni cnc

Em có lô ray TBI 20, 25 dài 4m hàng trung quốc bác nào cần không

----------


## Nam CNC

bác này ăn nói buôn bán thật thà.... ủng hộ bác.

----------

hongcnc

----------


## writewin

cho vài KG hình và cái giá, chất lượng thế nào vậy, nếu ok em vác 1 đến 2 cặp ^^

----------


## conga

Bảo Nong CNC hihi!

----------


## Hà ni cnc

> cho vài KG hình và cái giá, chất lượng thế nào vậy, nếu ok em vác 1 đến 2 cặp ^^



Ray vuông TBI phi 20 : 1.050.000 đ/m
Ray vuông TBI phi 25 : 1.365.000đ/m

----------

hongcnc

----------


## Hà ni cnc

hàng trung quốc em hết hàng còn hàng taiwan  bác nào cần alo em nhé :v :v 
Hình  và giá em đã up  trên bác nào mê  alo

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng TQ và hàng ĐL khác nhau như thế nào ? đặc điểm nhận biết .... bác ví dụ hình ảnh cụ thể luôn cho chúng em hiểu , chứ từ trước tới giờ em chỉ toàn nói làm gì có hàng taiwan chỉ có TQ loại 1 và loại 2 thôi , hàng TW đố các bác làm xong mà bán được.

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em la liếm lê lết tí. Hàng Tw giá như TQ thì hơi căng ah. Có khi bác chủ chịu chi gánh 1 mớ để bán rẻ cho anh em ta???
Giá hàng Tw sơ sơ tầm vài chục chai cho 3 cặp khổ máy 1m2x2m4 thì các bác làm máy có mà húp cháo làm lời rồi @@
Bác chủ thông tin đúng sự thiệt cho anh em mừng với  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Giá này chắc là basic price. Có nơi em mua giá thấp hơn nhiều

----------


## huyquynhbk

e chưa thấy cửa hàng nào bán linh kiện CNC chứng minh là hàng của mình là hàng Đài Loan chuẩn, k bằng chứng, không cách phân biệt thì làm sao người mua biết được thật giả ntn? e hỏi mà chả bác nào chả lời đc. haiz!

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ biêt 1 đại lý trong đây ( HCM )nhập hàng từ Đài Loan về quên mất cái tên mà hình như ế quá dẹp luôn , chỉ biết muốn mua thì đợi từ 2-5 tuần mới có , nhưng giá của nó thì khỏi nói ai cũng biết .... chát hơn từ chát , nhưng có biết đi mua hàng thì chỉ có cty bắt buộc mua hàng mới thôi chứ ai cũng biết lựa hàng 2nd cho nó lành.


em đã từng hỏi và từng nói thì giá taiwan bằng 70% giá japan.

Các bác cứ đinh ninh là hàng TQ thì cứ mua khỏi nghĩ , tầm máy gỗ thì khỏi nghĩ ngợi cho mệt , có hàng mới dễ sản xuất , dễ thay thế , dễ nói chuyện với khách hàng.... mà cũng từ lúc anh em biết làm máy tới giờ em chưa thấy ai than phiền nó mòn hay rơ ..... cứ thoải mái đi anh em. Khi nào làm tới máy khuôn mẫu hay ăn kim loại cần chính xác thì tính sau.

----------

nguyencnc86

----------


## terminaterx300

> em chỉ biêt 1 đại lý trong đây ( HCM )nhập hàng từ Đài Loan về quên mất cái tên mà hình như ế quá dẹp luôn , chỉ biết muốn mua thì đợi từ 2-5 tuần mới có , nhưng giá của nó thì khỏi nói ai cũng biết .... chát hơn từ chát , nhưng có biết đi mua hàng thì chỉ có cty bắt buộc mua hàng mới thôi chứ ai cũng biết lựa hàng 2nd cho nó lành.
> 
> 
> em đã từng hỏi và từng nói thì giá taiwan bằng 70% giá japan.
> 
> Các bác cứ đinh ninh là hàng TQ thì cứ mua khỏi nghĩ , tầm máy gỗ thì khỏi nghĩ ngợi cho mệt , có hàng mới dễ sản xuất , dễ thay thế , dễ nói chuyện với khách hàng.... mà cũng từ lúc anh em biết làm máy tới giờ em chưa thấy ai than phiền nó mòn hay rơ ..... cứ thoải mái đi anh em. Khi nào làm tới máy khuôn mẫu hay ăn kim loại cần chính xác thì tính sau.


hình như thuận thảo JSC thì phải

----------


## garynguyen

Thuận Thảo JSC giá hơn giá chợ vài chục phần trăm, chắc chưa phải hàng đó. Có một doanh nhân bán hàng trên này lắp thử , y chang hàng của doanh nhân đó

----------


## Gamo

Thuận Thảo có thú nhận là TBI từ Chị Na ợ :P

----------

